# Setting the app to let it know that "Uber, I'm willing to drive X miles for a rider pickup."



## Straggle (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello all,
New Uber driver here, so please forgive what may be a silly question.

Is there a way for me to tell the Uber app (or system in general) that I'm willing to cover a 5, or 10, or 15, or X mile circle around me? 

I was logged Online in my driver app, then got on my rider app on my personal phone, and checked for driver ETA from about 6-7 miles down the road using the Pin, and it said "No Uber X Available". I then moved the pin a bit closer, and it saw my driver app online, and said that the driver ETA would be 6 minutes. I moved the pin a little bit away, and again "No Uber X Available."

Anyone have any idea how a driver can tell the system that they're willing to cover a larger area where there are no other cars?

Thanks much!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Nope. You drive what they give you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What they give me is too big, I had too many 20 minute pings, right over other cars.

I don't get the tech of this tech company.

I'm At Dodger stadium, ping to USC, lots of drivers between us.

I don't get it.


----------



## Straggle (Sep 15, 2014)

Its crazy! I'm sitting at home right now, set as Online on my driver app, and I pull out my other phone and launch the rider app...

Check this out: I put the "Ride requested pin" on a street and house number which, according to Google Maps, is 9.4 miles from where I'm sitting right now. With current traffic Google says I'll be there in 11 minutes. The rider app says that it'll take _*45 minutes*_ for the closest driver (me) to get to the rider (also me, in this case).

How is it that the app doesn't see that I'm here, only 9 miles down the freeway, and can be there in 1/4 of the time that it thinks I can?

I move the request pin a couple miles closer, and now the ETA drops to 8 minutes (which is appropriate).

What gives?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The app is f-ed.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

New driver, well... Get some lube and grab your ankles.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> New driver, well... Get some lube and grab your ankles.


This is Uber. Get some kitty-litter to mix in w/ the lube!


----------

